#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Бесогон

## Olle

Нашел то что смущало последнее время, ну и многое стало понятно.
Лучше смотреть всю программу, но конкретно с 45 минуты, а уж если точно, то с 45,40 (46,0).
Там понятно объяснено откуда "растут ноги" многообразия пацифистских (альтруистических) религий на территории бывшего СССР.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ну и какие именно пацифистские (альтруистические) религии так бурно расцвели в России по воле нацистов?

----------


## Olle

> Ну и какие именно пацифистские (альтруистические) религии так бурно расцвели в России по воле нацистов?


Не важно в данном случае кто эти идеи воплощает, используется идея - разделяй и властвуй.
А после развала Союза и разрешения всех религий, только после 2000 года началась хоть какая-то фильтрация различных культов.
И отказ от службы в армии, отказ от лечения в больницах и т.п. все в этом случае работает.

----------


## Пилигрим

Пацифизм = альтруизм?

----------


## Olle

> Пацифизм = альтруизм?


Одно легко подменяется другим.

----------


## Olle

Пацифи́зм (от лат. pacificus — миротворческий, от pax — мир и facio — делаю), пасифи́зм — идеология сопротивления насилию ради его исчезновения.
АЛЬТРУИ́ЗМ
Мужской родКНИЖНОЕ
Готовность бескорыстно действовать на пользу другим, не считаясь со своими личными интересами.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Одно легко подменяется другим.


У меня не получается. Приведите пример.

----------


## Olle

Не считаясь с личными интересами и не сопротивляясь, куча народа покинула территорию страны. 
А Родина, это о чём?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Не считаясь с личными интересами и не сопротивляясь, куча народа покинула территорию страны. 
> А Родина, это о чём?


А руководствуясь чьими интересами они покинули страну?

----------


## Olle

> А руководствуясь чьими интересами они покинули страну?


Вы с какой целью интересуетесь?
Вроде бы взрослый человек?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вы с какой целью интересуетесь?
> Вроде бы взрослый человек?


Цель проста, убедиться в непротиворечивости своих представлений либо увидеть, невидимые мной противоречия.

----------


## Olle

> Цель проста, убедиться в непротиворечивости своих представлений либо увидеть, невидимые мной противоречия.


Так и напишите свои, а так простой спамер.

----------


## Павел Б

> Пацифи́зм (от лат. pacificus — миротворческий, от pax — мир и facio — делаю), пасифи́зм — идеология сопротивления насилию ради его исчезновения.
> АЛЬТРУИ́ЗМ
> Мужской родКНИЖНОЕ
> Готовность бескорыстно действовать на пользу другим, не считаясь со своими личными интересами.
> 
> Одно легко подменяется другим.


Вот как-то никак не получается у меня подменить альтруизм пацифизмом!
Ни легко, ни с усилием.

Сопротивление - уже само по себе насилие. Реактивное насилие, но всё же.
Насилие в отношении насилия с целью уничтожения насилия и источника насилия.
Источник насилия - всегда человек(хомо сапиенс). Источник идеи насилия может быть разным, но источник самого насилия - всегда хомо.

Бескорыстное уничтожение людей, как источника насилия с целью принесения пользы людям?
Вы полагаете, что уложение во гроб приносит пользу улагаемому человеку?

Или вы пропагандируете очередной фашизм? На этот раз альтруистический и пацифистский?

Напрасно...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2022)

----------


## Olle

Сопротивлению насилию - это "мирные демонстрации", если что. Которые в самом начале не предполагают насилие. 
Потом как пойдет.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Так и напишите свои, а так простой спамер.


Пацифист руководствуется собственными интересами, альтруист бескорыстно действует пользу другим, не считаясь со своими личными интересами.

----------


## Olle

Пацифистское движение, движение за мир — антивоенное общественное движение, противодействующее военным методам решения политических конфликтов[2], в частности осуждением аморальности таких методов. Последовательные пацифисты осуждают всякую войну, отрицая саму возможность войн быть правомерными, национально-освободительными, священными и тому подобное.

----------


## Olle

Символ «Сломанная винтовка»: Изображение — его стилизованная, по сравнению с оригиналом, форма — используется с 1931 года в качестве логотипа существующей международной организации политических антимилитаристов и отказников по соображениям совести «Интернационал противников войны».

----------


## Павел Б

> Сопротивлению насилию - это "мирные демонстрации", если что. Которые в самом начале не предполагают насилие. 
> Потом как пойдет.


К сожалению, вы плохо ориентируетесь в терминологии.
Сопротивление - это именно насилие.

А демонстрации - это не сопротивление, в общем случае. Это демонстрирование чего-то кому-то.
Но, в современном мире, большинство демонстраций - незаконны. Например, демонстрация вуайеристом. Или несанкционированная демонстрация пищевых предпочтений в общественном месте. 
То есть, такие незаконные демонстрации уже сами по себе - насилие. Над законом.

----------


## Olle

Есть методы и инструменты, которые работают. Все остальное от лукавого.
На этом откланиваюсь.

----------

